# What size snowboard bag???



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi again,

How should I size a snowboard bag? Thinking Dakine Low Roller. My current boards are 157 and 159. Sizes seem to jump quite a bit. I think like 157 to 165 to 175. Do I want to size up to the 165 incase I purchase a larger board in the future or do I want to get a close as possible to the size of the board I'll be travelling with?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Always size up, idk what my old dakine fully padded board bags are...maybe 180+. They are quite handy because you can easily get 2 boards (164+) in without removing the bindings and by staggering the bindings and fit a helmet, jacket gloves and pair of boots. They are my go to carry bags for my ski bus duties...so that I almost always bring 2 boards. The downside is that you can load them up...but thankfully I only have 1.5 blocks to walk from my house to the ski bus. Coffee in one hand and boards slung over the shoulder....dammit where my board bell hop gal.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd go with the 165 if I was you. Most of my boards are 160s and they fit great in my 165 Wheely Gig. The only problem is the size, you can really stuff so much in them and IIRC, there is a weight restriction when flying.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What's your purpose?
If you fly with it, I'd go 157. A future longer board would still fit (My 157 low roller fits SO's 164 boards). Fir flying, I like my bag neatly stuffed, so the items don't slip n fall around when handled rough by ground crew. You also have lower chance to run into overweight problems with a smaller bag. Plus, if you run around in cities and airports, a low roller which is close the size of the board is more comfortable to pull (a too big bag has an odd kink).

If you use the bag just for storage or to thro in ur car? Then go big. More space, more stuff stored away.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> What's your purpose?
> If you fly with it, I'd go 157. A future longer board would still fit (My 157 low roller fits SO's 164 boards). Fir flying, I like my bag neatly stuffed, so the items don't slip n fall around when handled rough by ground crew. You also have lower chance to run into overweight problems with a smaller bag. Plus, if you run around in cities and airports, a low roller which is close the size of the board is more comfortable to pull (a too big bag has an odd kink).
> 
> If you use the bag just for storage or to thro in ur car? Then go big. More space, more stuff stored away.


That. [/Thread]


----------

